# My nails keep breaking



## akm3184 (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know why but recently my nails have been breaking and peeling like crazy...Sally Hansen has like a billion products for that, but does anyone know which one actually works?

:kopfkratz:


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 19, 2006)

im sure some has some recs in the nail forum.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 19, 2006)

Sally Hansen Nail Growth Miracle works extremely well on my thin, brittle nails. They're actually growing nicely (again), and hardly breaking at all!


----------

